# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Good starter Mandolin? (~100 dollar budget)

## blugoo

Hi, I'm new to mandolin and was looking at some budget instruments to break in and learn on. The big issue for me is playability. If its playable I can make do with a bit of a budget sound. I've been searching online for something around the 100 dollar range and narrowed my search down to three mandies... Can I call them mandy? Or is it mando?

Johnson MA-100
This seems like a good place to start. Mandolin, free setup, and instruction DVD.

Rover RM-25s
free setup and a solid spruce top (better sound?), but its not a complete package kind of deal. Still, if its a better mandolin than the Johnson I might go this route.

Then there's this one (page plays music when it loads)....
Glen Burton A-Style
Comes with everything, has a truss rod (those are important, right?). No mention of setup (though I might email about that)... But I couldn't find any reviews on a Glen Burton mandolin online, and the lack of model number concerns me. I mean, from the salesmanship here this looks like a nice deal, it really feels like a nice complete little package here. I'm just wary about this though.

Which of these seems like the best offer? Any pointers or feedback would be great.

----------


## Jim

I think I'd go with the Rover . I have had good luck with Saga products Though I haven't played that particular model. I like the solid top and that the add says "setup" for whatever thats worth.

----------


## SincereCorgi

I vote for the Rover, too- I agree with Jim about Saga stuff being generally quite good. In that price range you can get some real garbage if you roll the dice wrong, so I'd be a little wary of the Glen Burton (unless others chime in with their opinions). I imagine the latter are a case of buying X number of prefab instruments from a Chinese warehouse and slapping a folksy American-sounding name on the headstock.

----------


## Sandy Beckler

save your money..... 
anything in that price range will frustrate and ultimately dissuade you from continuing to learn and enjoy an instrument that you will enjoy for the rest of your life.

Try this http://folk-instruments.musiciansfri...lin?sku=518035
you won' be sorry. 

Sandy

It is a Saga product as well.

----------


## Ed Goist

*Welcome to the Cafe & to the wonderful world of mandolin!*

I would tend to agree with Sandy, particularly since your main concern is playability...I generally don't think that one need make a huge investment to get into mandolin, but $100 does put one very close to the _'better off saving your money'_ range (where anything you get will just lead to frustration and dissatisfaction)...

Hence, I'd recommend spending just a little more money, and using a vendor with a *real reputation for good set-ups* (like many of the sponsors of the Cafe!).

Here are some suggestions:
http://www.elderly.com/new_instrumen...olin--RM50.htm
http://www.folkmusician.com/A-Style-...roducts/29/0/1
http://www.janetdavismusic.com/kmand.html
http://www.mandolinhut.com/kentucky_...%20140%20s.htm

In the long run, I think you will be much more satisfied.

Good luck! Let us know what you decide.

-Ed

----------


## Dan Adams

Johnson made or makes a MA120 for about $100-120.00 that is all solid woods.  If you can find an all solid wood mando for that price I would go in that direction.  Good luck in your search. Dan

----------


## SternART

Watch the Classifieds here on the Cafe........maybe you can find a slightly better instrument used, like the one Sandy suggested, as folks trade up.

----------


## F5G WIZ

Your not going to find a "Good" starter in that price range that is new.  Add another 100-150 and you can get a decent Kentucky "A" that will serve you much better and play and look nice.

----------


## Rob Giuffrida

I agree with F5G WIZ, if you're looking for a good starter, go with http://themandolinhut.com/kentucky_mandolin_km_150.htm and you won't be disappointed. When I was looking for my first starter a few weeks ago, I heard so many good things about the KM150 made by  Saga, so I think it would be worth your while to save a little bit more to get something that'll LAST rather than something you'll regret.

----------


## CES

If your budget (or impatience, as is often my issue  :Smile:  ) won't allow you to save further, then the most important factor is going to be where you buy from.  DO NOT go with Ebay or Craigslist unless you can play first or an actual store with a good rep is selling there...set-up is going to be critical, and in mandos in this range even the classifieds here are a little riskier.  

I've seen Rover a models at Janet Davis music for 129-139 recently...the banjo I bought from them came ready to roll and was nicely set-up (and was also an entry level banjo).  Elderly, the Mandolin Hut and Mandolin Store, and others listed above have good reputations as well.  You may even have luck calling one of those places and asking them to pick the best sounding mando in that range that they have, and ask that they set it up with a low action suitable for a beginner...this may even find you a little more mando used (ie, like some of the entry level kentucky mandos listed above) at a nice price.  Some of these places price match as well.  Also note that Musician's Friend and the like do no set-up, so you'll end up spending the price difference on  a set-up anyway.

Good luck, and don't sweat too much at your price range.  As long as it's set up well whatever you buy will be great to learn on!  And, you can call the little monsters anything you want, just don't call them banjos (unless, of course, it's a banjolin).

----------


## blugoo

Thanks much for the info, guys. Its really giving me a lot to think about. I've heard a little about kentucky, haven't seen a bad review yet. I see the KM 140s there on the Mandolin Hut is only 200 (with all those extras included) though its a bit of a stretch from what I was hoping to spend. I'm kind of liking the mandolin hut's package deals. Gig bag, chromatic tuner, free professional setup, and free shipping just to top it all off. All those extras really add a lot of value to the whole deal. (plus they throw in the lesson book and DVD. Just a really tight package.)

Then there's this guy.
Saga AM-10 (Build your own mandolin kit)
I'm interested in this. It certainly fits the budget, and the do it yourself approach sounds engaging. Solid wood construction. Its a tempting kit. Sounds good for the price from what I've heard.

What do you guys think?

----------


## CES

You may want to do a search through the forum to check out threads on kit builds.  If you've got a reasonably stocked shop and are reasonably handy you'd end up with the equivalent of an all solid Kentucky A-style but with a greater understanding of how these things work and the satisfaction of completing something like this project.  Assuming you make it work, you'll definitely have a better mandolin than 100 dollars will buy you.

I've actually come really close to doing one of these myself, but just don't have the time presently (nor the patience to do a good finish job).  Most of the major work is done for you, but these kits aren't like legos...there's often a fair amount of additional carving, trimming, and work that goes into these, and you may need to buy/borrow additional tools.  The Roger Siminoff book (How to Build a Bluegrass Mandolin) is a great resource to have to guide you, but not essential as you can find much of that info on here or online otherwise, just not in a nice neat little package. (I've bought and read through parts of the book...hopefully I'll get around to doing this someday).

I don't mean to discourage you at all, because I'd actually like to go through the process myself.  But, if your goal is to start playing now, the kit's not necessarily the way to go as it'll take many hours of work to complete (likely several weeks unless you've got a lot of free time).  If you can wait a little while and have the tools/skills, then by all means go for it!!

BTW, most of the info I'm spouting about the above kit is regurgitation from previous threads I've found here or in a couple different woodworking magazines while looking for info on them myself.

Good luck...if you go the kit route post some pics along the way, ask advice in the builders section if needed (there're some phenomenal luthiers on this board frequently), and let us know what you think of the process...

----------


## Disembodied Loaf

> Thanks much for the info, guys. Its really giving me a lot to think about. I've heard a little about kentucky, haven't seen a bad review yet. I see the KM 140s there on the Mandolin Hut is only 200 (with all those extras included) though its a bit of a stretch from what I was hoping to spend. I'm kind of liking the mandolin hut's package deals. Gig bag, chromatic tuner, free professional setup, and free shipping just to top it all off. All those extras really add a lot of value to the whole deal. (plus they throw in the lesson book and DVD. Just a really tight package.)


The KM-140 might be all right, but the KM-150 has all solid wood. That was my first mando, purchased 2 months ago and it's great. I would recommend it to a beginner - nice playability and sound quality. I would order from folkmusician. They have good prices + free setup and free shipping + great customer service. DON'T order from instrument alley!!!

----------


## JEStanek

I have some thoughts on this in a blog post.  The most important thing is to get an instrument that holds tune and intonates and comes well set up.  You can do this for $100 but it won't last you long if you decide you like the instrument.  You'll move along.  Nothing wrong with that.

Jamie

----------


## Earl Gamage

As I have said before, the $49 Musicians friend mandolin is just fine for learning as long as you are handy enough to place the bridge and set up string height.

----------


## woodwizard

I would suggest to take your time and save ... say $25.00 a week for a few months and get something that will sound better, play easier, tune up easier and stay in tune better as well. It won't take long to save up. Been there & done that. good luck

----------


## blugoo

I've really been looking into the IV kits. This one looks about right.

International Violin MK1 A model mandolin kit

I need me a project  :Smile: .

----------


## Ed Goist

These kits look very interesting (though not inexpensive).

Of course, I mention this out of purely academic interest...Changing the strings on a mandolin strains my manual effectiveness and 'handiness'...  :Frown:

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

I would also recommend that you up your budget a bit to get a Kentucky or used Rover RM-75 (which can be found for around $300).  My first mandolin was an oval hole Johnson that I spent about $60 on. It was not setup, nor did it play well.  I spent a few months struggling on it before finally given up and bought an old Kay mandolin that played significantly better.  Now I'm playing a Loar LM400 and can't be happier. 

Good luck and welcome to the forum

----------


## tburcham

Save your money until you get about $300-400.

----------


## catmandu2

> ... Can I call them mandy? Or is it mando?


Mandolinae.

----------


## Overcast

> I agree with F5G WIZ, if you're looking for a good starter, go with http://themandolinhut.com/kentucky_mandolin_km_150.htm and you won't be disappointed. When I was looking for my first starter a few weeks ago, I heard so many good things about the KM150 made by  Saga, so I think it would be worth your while to save a little bit more to get something that'll LAST rather than something you'll regret.


I'm in the same boat too. I bought a pawn shop special - with a cracked neck. It was *cheap* - real cheap, but I knew I was taking a risk. In the end, if you *do* buy a cheap one, don't hesitate to make it a learning tool. I think - all things considered, my repair was enough to make it look fixed, lol - but the neck was just too far gone to make it worth any more cash. 

Now I have some money and am looking for a new Mando. *I was just trolling E-bay and looking around for other 'cheap' ones, but I think you guys convinced me to look for a bit more quality.

While I might be ok doing the setup - I understand how to tune the strings relative to each other, etc for proper intonation - if I get one shipped, does the setup usually hold ok?

I might go with the above, nice looking one.

Of course - if someone knows a spot in Northern KY where I can get one for about $350.00 or less - I'm all ears  :Smile:

----------


## Overcast

Oh though - to add.. 

Anyone had any experience with this one? 

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Epiphone...93-i1150111.gc

Epiphone MM-30 Mandolin

Or this?

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Fender-F...69-i1166297.gc

Fender FM52SEA Style Mandolin

The reviews on the rest 'under 300' - said quite enough about them, lol - at least they seem to have 'honest' reviews. Some of the cheaper ones were bashed - hard.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I'd save a little bit and get a used mandolin through the Classifieds here or something reasonable online. At that price range, every $100 makes a world of difference.

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

I paid $100.00 for a used Epiphone MM30E....it had great intonation and I gigged with it for a year before upgrading.

----------


## EdSherry

The kits can yield a nice instrument at a decent price, but you should factor in the value of your time.  There's a LOT of work involved in making an instrument from a kit.  IMHO, it doesn't make sense to buy a kit simply to "save money".  

I personally like the Kentucky KM-150 and (especially) the KM-160s, though I acknowledge that they're more than twice your intended "$100" price point.  I don't have any personal experience with the Rovers, so I'm not in a position to comment.  That said, Saga has a very good (and. IMHO, deserved) reputation for making quality instruments.  

I'm always on the lookout for decent low-cost mandolins that I can loan to my students/friends, but finding good deals in used instruments takes a lot of time, effort, and knowledge of what to look for.

I second the suggestion of keeping an eye on the Cafe Classifieds.

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...At that price range, every $100 makes a world of difference.


*Very well put!* I completely agree with this statement. For example, the mandolin _'quality gap'_ between the $100 price range and the $300 price range is substantially wider than the quality gap between the $2000 price range and the $3000 price range.

----------


## blugoo

Hi again. Yeah, time would probably be a big consideration. I've recently run into some work, so I've got a lot less of it on my hands :D. But hey that's great though. EdSherry, I think I'll take your advice on the KM-160. http://www.mandolinhut.com/kentucky_mandolin_km_160.htm

I think this package would have me covered. Spending this much, I'd need to make sure my investment is protected and this one comes with a hard case  :Smile: . From the sound bytes on the website, I really can hear a difference between the KM-150 and the KM-160. The 160 did sound a lot warmer.

So now instead of putting on a movie after work, maybe I'll be playing some music instead. I'll give the idea some more time to mill around in my head. Hoping to make a purchase in the next few days  :Smile: .

----------


## jim_n_virginia

$100.00 and you want in playable too?  :Grin: 

I agree with others save just a little more it will save you a lot of heart ache not to mention finger ache.

Buy used and you can get a fairly decent mandolin to learn on pretty easy. I'd trust buying one from a member of the Cafe before eBay at that price. You can pick up up someone else's beginner mandolin that they learned on. More chances of it being set up right or at least playable.

I've seen some real junk from eBay that looked good in the pictures but were just basically scrap wood with strings. I have a $89.00 New York Pro that I got from someone in a trade and I swear I could build a cigar box mandolin that sounded better! LOL!

I agree too at these prices you want to either play it first or get a 48 hour approval period for any mandolin you are thinking about buying. If someone won't give you an approval period then that definitely is a red flag I wouldn't buy it.

good luck!   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## bmac

If you are handy and disceplined you can get a really nice mando out of the Saga kit, however I would highly recommend your getting the Roger Siminoff book Constructing a Bluegrass Mandolin. Sometimes it is sold as a package with the kit. This will tell you a great deal about your mando and how to get the most out of your build. Also make sure the seller includes a standard set of instructions for building the mando. (My last Saga kit did not include any instructions) and frankly, as a beginner, you need them to get a decent build 'cause it is possible to make some hard to correct mistakes.. 

If you do a decent job you will have at least a $500 mando.  
Good luck if you try it!!!

----------


## bmac

The IV mandolin package you mentioned is an excellent intro to mandolin construction and understanding for beginners like yourself. You can have a really decent mandolin for that money and the book will give you an understanding of mandolin construction and accoustics which should serve you for long after you complete your build.

I am on my third and am learning from each one. If you have and questions about the kit or during your build I would be happy to assist.

----------


## bmac

Sorry about the repeated answer above... I was sure I had answered the same question a day or so ago but thought I was talking to someone else this time.!!!!?X?X?X?X?X?X?X?

And Yes,,, I am blind.

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

Don't waste your money. Like others, save up and buy a mid mo flat top for 300-500 bucks.

The goal is to enjoy playing right now, and if the instrument sounds like #### or is difficult to play because of poor construction then you are shooting yourself in the foot!

----------


## Markus

I'd also follow the advice here, for the $300+ price you can find a pretty decent instrument, under that you're hoping to get really lucky [or likely spending to get it adjusted/modified to be playable].

*Do you think you'll get $1 of value, 300 times, from playing it?*

Maybe it's an odd way of looking at it, but I've found it good to think about that way as it's guided me to buying appropriate but nicer instruments that I've gotten plenty of value from.  

$0.25 for every hour you play it isn't much compared to the value of your time - heck, multiples of that is probably correct - but if you're honestly going to put the hours into it, I wouldn't value it any less.  

I know I wished I had spent more than the $200 I did on my first mando, as I eventually realized that double that [esp on the used market, with patience] can get you a quite nice mandolin.

That all said, *the only person who really needs to be satisfied with your mandolin is you.*  Who cares what anyone else thinks, if you enjoy it's sound and playability ... ignore any and all advice if you know you'll be happy with your decision.  

Best of luck, and welcome to club.

----------


## Matt DeBlass

I started out with a Rover from the Mandolin Hut I got for about $140. It worked and was set up pretty well. I beat the hell out of it for about a year and gigged with a it a bit. Then I built my own from an International Violin kit. 
The Rover needs a neck reset, otherwise I'd sell it to you cheap, it's RM-35S, with a solid top and dovetail neck. I don't play with it much anymore, and haven't gotten around to messing with the neck. If you're interested, and you've got a shop that can do a reset for a reasonable amount, Private Message me, and we'll see if we can work something out, I've got too many "projects" waiting to delude myself that I'll be working on it myself any time soon.

----------


## bmac

As Markus commented, sometimes it is interesting to work out cost per hour of playing time. I did this for my Mid-Mo and it worked out to roughly !2 cents per hour of playing time. Not bad really...  In fact if I bother to replace the water damaged top it is probably good for quite a few more years pushing the cost per hour down even further.

I repaired a broken Stradolin to replace my Min-Mo and its cost per hour of playtime is now roughly 8 cents per hour and dropping.

It is too early to figure the cost per hour of playing on my kit-builds but  I suspect my oval hole build is roughly 10 cents per hour or less by now.

The beauty of building and repairing your own is that, If you are manually enclined, You can have quality instruments for a tiny fraction of the cost of new.

----------


## Jim

I bought a bestler A oval hole on ebay for $19 dollars on 2003, the fumes from the new paint almost made me pass out when I opened the box, I moved the bridge around to intonate it and have played it ever since. I'm sure there was luck involved but this cheapo was playable from the beginning and because it travels with me and I bring it to work I play it alot. Don't get me wrong, it isn't a great instrument but it sounds OK and being plywood it can take quite a beating. I have Martin lights on it now that sound good , GHS were pretty good too. Anyway my point is you can get a playable instrument for cheap if you look and can do setup yourself.

----------


## Caleb

I cannot recommend those cheap Rovers to anyone.  I have a friend who bought one (from a very popular store that shall remain nameless; I unfortunately recommended this store based on what I've read here on the Cafe) and it started coming apart within weeks.  And before the store even heard his side of the story, or saw any pictures of the damage, he was told it would not be covered under any warrantee.  They did, however, offer to repair it for him for a small fee, plus shipping both ways.  
So, in the end, a $150 mandolin would end up costing him about 3 bills...which he could have spent in the first place here on the classifieds and got a decent instrument.  

It was a sad ordeal to witness; not only how the wind was taken out of his sails by the instrument coming apart, but to see how a reputable store gave him the shaft and laughed all the way to the bank.  Shame on them. 

In the end, you really do get what you pay for.  I would rather wait to get a decent instrument, even if it took a few months, than to spend my money on junk that will disappoint.  Always remember: if you spent a couple hundred bucks on a cheap mandoiln, you were half-way to the price of a decent one.  Short on money? Sell stuff on eBay. Pick up cans on the side of the road.  Cut your neighbor's grass.  There are ways to get a little more money together everywhere.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I have to agree with those who say save a little more instead of limiting yourself to a $100 budget. You *could* find something worthwhile for that kind of money ... but a plane *could* drop on your house ... it's just not very likely!  :Wink:

----------


## parttimepicker

My experience:  I bought a $60 Stagg at a street fair just to see if I really liked playing mandolin and would stick with it.  
Once I started getting into it, I quickly realized that I wanted something better and started saving to upgrade.  I bought a nice one, and now the Stagg is almost painful to play (but it's better than nothing)
It is still nice to have the Stagg as a beater - I keep it in my car. All in all, I'm still glad to have it, but I know what to expect from it, and that's not much. 
I think you'll be in a similar position if you stick with the sub-$100 offerings.

----------


## JeffD

Typically a mandolin costs about twice what a guitar of similar quality would cost. Just in general and typically and with full knowledge that there are exceptions.

So think about what quality you can expect from a $50 guitar, and there you have it.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Typically a mandolin costs about twice what a guitar of similar quality would cost. Just in general and typically and with full knowledge that there are exceptions.
> 
> So think about what quality you can expect from a $50 guitar, and there you have it.


I am by no means a mando-snob, nor do I think Jeff is per his history here in the forums -- but this is one of the best generalizations I've read to help put the budget mandolin question into a context that someone new to the mandolin could appreciate, especially if they are transitioning from the guitar world.

----------


## Ed Goist

> I am by no means a mando-snob, nor do I think Jeff is per his history here in the forums -- but this is one of the best generalizations I've read to help put the budget mandolin question into a context that someone new to the mandolin could appreciate, especially if they are transitioning from the guitar world.


I agree...and I'll add that I think the 2-to-1 value ration applies only to A-style mandolins vs. guitars. When one compares F-styles to guitars, I believe the value ratio gets even worse (2.5 to 1, maybe even 3 to 1).

----------


## bgjunkie

The problem I see with a $100 mandolin is that if you do need a setup then you will end up paying 1/2 to 3/4 of the mandolins original price on the setup (at least in my area).  And if the guy doing the setup says the frets need to be dressed or the bridge has big gaps and needs to be fitted, then you just got yourself into the price range of at least a decent beginner mandolin, that if bought from the right dealer would have a good setup from the start.

My first F style was a Michael Kelly Dragonfly II that the setup work ended up costing $250 to get done (I put an ebony bridge to replace the ill-fitted one), and they cost much more that $100, so just be smarter than I was when you decide to buy.  I wish I had known about the Cafe when I got started.

----------


## epicentre

> .)
> 
> Then there's this guy.
> Saga AM-10 (Build your own mandolin kit)
> I'm interested in this. It certainly fits the budget, and the do it yourself approach sounds engaging. Solid wood construction. Its a tempting kit. Sounds good for the price from what I've heard.
> 
> What do you guys think?


If it's a kit you want, the Sagas are good.  Certainly the price is right.  

Be especially careful when attaching the neck to the body that you get the "neck angle" correct, and the neck lined up correctly. Actually, research it here on the Cafe using the search engine.

Good luck whichever you choose.

----------


## allenhopkins

Eighteen-month-old thread; train may have left the station awhile ago...

----------


## Adam Sweet

I recommend renting for a few months to make sure a) you know what to look for in a good mandolin and b) you're still happy learning it.  Most rental shops will allow you to put the money you pay for rental into the purchase of a new instrument (we do), that's pretty sweet because you get to play a nice instrument as you're learning it and then you only have to shell out a couple bucks when you're done with the rental or you can apply that money to an upgrade.  And you're not stuck with a piece of crap you can't resell!

----------


## jpsgina

BUY IT. I just received mine today Fedex and it was packaged brilliantly. I love it. I didn't even have to adjust the bridge, I just tuned it up using 
http://www.get-tuned.com/mandolin_tuning_methods.php. I purchased mine for $100 at http://mentone-music.com/Mandolins.htm and there is a video you can watch. It sounds like the video for sure.

I purchased the natural and it is gorgeous, it looks different in person. It has a richer color than the picture on the net; on the net it looks more pine-colored but it is not. The mando has a warm maple beige color and it is nice and shiny. The sound is fantastic. It is not shy, you can definitely hear it, it's loud, and the G D strings are not "banjoey" sounding. It has super sound and fast to play. I went through my scales and it feels just great, my fingers don't hurt, and I played faster than on my old one. 

For a hundred dollars, I swear-to-you, you cannot go wrong with this. The gig bag is not very padded but it will protect it from dust. My opinion is, it is great. I am really happy with it. I am ordering a second one and putting it away for the future.

----------


## Ron McMillan

The Glen Burton might well be a re-badged Savannah SA120.

I'm not surprised that jps is so pleased with his. I tried the Savannah in a store in Scotland last year, and apart from the awful original strings, it played remarkably well for an entry-level instrument.

I know of another Cafe member who loves his Savannah so much that he claims to sometimes play it in preference to his Gibson. That might be taking things a little too far, however :-)

----------


## almeriastrings

I believe the SA120 is an all-solid, spruce topped, maple b/s instrument.

This "Glen Burton" spec sheet reads:

Matching F holes
Polyurethane High Gloss Finish
Laminated Spruce Top
Mahogany Back and Sides
Mahogany Neck

The back/sides are almost certainly ply too.

----------


## houseworker

> It sounds like the video for sure.


It'd be real nice if you posted a video clip yourself.

----------

